# Bacon Onion Cheesecake



## kansasgirl (Nov 30, 2004)

Bacon Onion Cheesecake 
2/3 c Stone-ground wheat cracker crumbs (Wheat thins work well) 
1/3 c Walnuts, finely chopped, toasted 
2 tb Butter, softened 
8 slices Bacon, cooked, crumbled, drippings reserved 
1/2 c Onion, chopped 
1 tb Bacon drippings 
24 oz Cream cheese, softened 
3 Eggs, beaten 
1/2 ts Cayenne pepper 
1/4 ts Garlic powder 
Parsley sprigs 
Shredded carrot 

Preheat oven to 350F 
1.Combine cracker crumbs, walnuts & butter until well blended. Press crumbs evenly on bottom of springform pan. Bake crust for 10 minutes. Cool on rack. 
2.Saute onion in reserved drippings until tender and set aside. 
3.Beat cream cheese until smooth. Gradually add eggs, garlic powder & cayenne. Beat until smooth. Stir in bacon and onions. 
4.Spoon mixture into pan. Spread with a knife to level. Bake for 45-60 minutes or until cheesecake is almost set but still slightly jiggly in the middle. Cool completely. Store in refrigerator covered with plastic wrap until serving. 
5.Before serving, allow cheesecake to rest to room temperature, Remove sides of pan. Garnish with circle of shredded carrot at the edge and parsley sprigs in the middle.


----------



## Bangbang (Dec 2, 2004)

I love onions,bacon,cream cheese,and cheesecake but I just hurled while thinkin about this cake.


----------



## middie (Dec 2, 2004)

no way bang. i think it sounds fantastic


----------



## kansasgirl (Dec 2, 2004)

Would you hurl at the thought of a souffle or quiche?  Very similar. This type of cheesecake is great for appetizers or as a main dish.  It is NOT meant to be a creative dessert!


----------



## Bangbang (Dec 3, 2004)

kansasgirl said:
			
		

> Would you hurl at the thought of a souffle or quiche?  Very similar. This type of cheesecake is great for appetizers or as a main dish.  It is NOT meant to be a creative dessert!



Yep! Can't eat them.


----------



## Bangbang (Dec 3, 2004)

kansasgirl said:
			
		

> Would you hurl at the thought of a souffle or quiche?  Very similar. This type of cheesecake is great for appetizers or as a main dish.  It is NOT meant to be a creative dessert!



Ok....its starting to sound good.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 3, 2004)

Bang, Bang, Bang.....

it's got bacon AND bacon drippings.  criminee, what more do ya want, man??


----------



## DampCharcoal (Dec 3, 2004)

I've never understood why people hate quiche, souffle, things like kansasgirl's cheesecake, etc. It's basically your typical breakfast put together in a different way! Things like these are a delicacy to me!


----------



## pst1can (Dec 3, 2004)

kansasgirl...I think this sounds like an interesting appetizer...going to try it this holiday season...Thanks Pst 8)


----------



## kansasgirl (Dec 3, 2004)

Dampcharcoal made an interesting point. Breakfast foods consist of a bread, eggs, milk, cheese, bacon, etc.  Put it all together and you get breakfast - the same ingredients in an omelet or fritatta too.  I think that bangbang should be persuaded to try something new and report back!

These are great made into mini-muffin pans and used for an appetizer tray. The large cheesecake is a great presentation.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 14, 2004)

kansasgirl, I made your cheesecake this morning.  It's cooling on a rack right now.  Will take it for a test drive tonight at dinner and report back.  Lookin' good, though.

I'm thinking that another crust that could work for this is pretzels.  What do you think?


----------



## kansasgirl (Dec 14, 2004)

Oh - good thinking! I think that pretzels would be great! I am dying to hear your feedback - keep us posted!


----------



## choclatechef (Dec 14, 2004)

It sounds good Kansasgirl!


----------



## mudbug (Dec 15, 2004)

Feedback time.

Outstanding!  I have been wanting to make a savory cheesecake for some time and this one fit the bill perfectly.  Came out a little drier than a sweet cheesecake, but that's all to the good.  At first I didn't think 1/2 cup of onions would be enough, but it is, and balances perfectly with the bacon.  I did have to use Frank's hot sauce because I didn't have cayenne, but that was also to the good.

Kansasgirl, thanks for a great recipe!  I mentioned to MIL that I was trying this out and she was intrigued, so I will make it again for her when she arrives next week.  The current one will not last that long.

p.s.  a small slice is perfectly accompanied by a glass of white wine.


----------



## kansasgirl (Dec 15, 2004)

I am so glad that you liked it! I think that savory cheesecakes are great - almost like a quiche really. Perfect for a small meal or as an appetizer. I can send you more if you want to try some other variations.


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 15, 2004)

kansasgirl said:
			
		

> I am so glad that you liked it! I think that savory cheesecakes are great - almost like a quiche really. Perfect for a small meal or as an appetizer. I can send you more if you want to try some other variations.


Kansasgirl, I'd love to see some more, if you don't mind.  Thanks!


----------



## mudbug (Dec 16, 2004)

yes! please send more.  operators are standing by.


----------



## ptr_hml (Dec 16, 2004)

Kansasgirl I am very intrigued I think my husband and I could eat an entire cheesecake in one sitting!! I can't wait to try it!!! Regular cheesecake is too sweet for me I am more into savory appetizers.Do you change the recipe at all if you make them in muffin pans? I have never tried anything like that so I would need step by step info.  Thanks for sharing the recipe.


----------



## kansasgirl (Dec 16, 2004)

Here are some more ideas.  For muffins, I use muffin cups. Press the crust into the muffin cups, fill each muffin cup almost full with batter, and then bake 20-25 minutes or until just set. Remove them from the oven and cool. I have found that mini cheesecakes work really well, and that the only difference is really in the baking time.

Crusts can vary. You can use any type of cracker (or pretzel - good ideas!), butter and spices for the crust. I use about 1 cup of crumbs to 2-3 tb butter, and I might add in some toasted and crushed nuts or parmesan cheese. Be creative!

Cheddar Beer Cheesecake
Crust:
1 c Cracker crumbs (pretzels might be great here!, or wheat thins, cheese crackers, Ritz, etc)
2-3 tb Butter, melted
Filling:
24 oz Cream cheese, at room temp
1/4 c Sugar
1 1/2 c Sharp cheddar, shredded 
5 Eggs, at room temp 
1/4 c Strong beer (Guinness, Bass, honey lager, etc) 
1/4 c Heavy cream 

Preheat the oven to 300F. Lightly butter the bottom of a 9" springform pan.
1.In a medium bowl, combine the cracker crumbs and butter. Press firmly into the bottom of the prepared pan. Chill while making the filling.
2.In a large bowl beat the cheeses until smooth. Gradually add the sugar, beating just until light and fluffy. Add the eggs, one at a time, beating just until each is combined. At low speed, beat in the beer and then the heavy cream. Pour filling into the prepared pan.
3.Bake for 1 1/2 hours or until the center is set but still slightly jiggly, and and the top is lightly golden. Turn off the oven, leave the door ajar, and let the cheesecake sit in the oven for 30 minutes. Remove the cake to a wire rack and cool completely. Chill for several hours or overnight.

Roquefort Cheesecake
2 tb Butter 
Crust:
1/2 c Breadcrumbs, toasted 
1/4 c Freshly grated parmesan 
Filling:
1/2 lb Bacon, fried until crisp, crumbled, and 1 tb drippings reserved 
1 Onion, minced 
28 oz Cream cheese, room temp. 
1/2 lb Roquefort cheese 
4  Eggs 
1/3 c Whipping cream 
1/2 ts Salt 
2-3 drops hot pepper sauce 

Preheat oven to 325F. Butter a 9" springform pan. 
1.Mix breadcrumbs and Parmesan. Sprinkle mixture in pan, turning to coat. Refrigerate. 
2.Using 1 tb reserved bacon drippings, saute onion over low heat until translucent, stirring occasionally, about 10 minutes. 
3.Mix cream cheese and Roquefort in blender or processor until smooth. 
4.Add eggs, cream, salt and pepper sauce and process until smooth. 
5.Blend onion and bacon crumbles into the cheese filling; filling should not be totally smooth.
6.Pour into prepared pan. Set pan in roasting pan for a bain marie. Add enough hot water to come halfway up sides of the springform pan. 
7.Bake 1 hour and 20 minutes. Turn oven off and let cheesecake rest in oven with door ajar for 1 hour. Transfer to rack, cool to room temp. 

Seafood Cheesecake 
Crust:
1 c Parmesan cheese, grated 
1 c Breadcrumbs 
1/2 c Butter, melted 
Filling: 
1 tb Olive oil 
1 c Onion, chopped 
1/2 c Carrot, finely chopped 
1/2 c Red bell pepper, chopped 
2 cloves Garlic, minced
Salt and pepper 
28 oz Cream cheese, room temp
4 Eggs 
1/2 c Heavy cream 
1 c Cheese, grated (cheddar, swiss, gouda, etc)
1 lb Cooked seafood, chopped (shrimp, crab, oysters, salmon - use a single fish or a combination)

Preheat oven to 350F
1.Combine the Parmesan cheese, breadcrumbs, and butter until thoroughly blended, and press the mixture into a 9" springform pan.
2.Heat the oil in a medium pan over high heat. Add the onions, carrots, red pepper, and garlic; saute for 3 minutes. Season with salt and pepper. 
3.Using a mixer, beat the cream cheese with the eggs until thick and creamy, about 4 minutes. 
4.Beat the cream, cheese, cooked vegetables, and cooked seafood into the cream cheese/egg mixture. Season with salt and pepper.
5.Pour the filling over the crust in the springform pan, bake until center is set, but still slightly jiggly, 60-75 minutes. Cool on a wire rack.

Spinach Pesto Cheesecake
Crust:
3/4 c Fine dry breadcrumbs 
1/3 c Walnuts, pecans, or pinenuts, ground 
1/4 c Parmesan cheese, freshly grated 
1/3 c Butter, melted 
1 c Spinach, fresh, coarsely chopped 
1/3 c Parmesan cheese, freshly grated 
1/4 c Walnut, pecan, or pine nut pieces 
1 clove Garlic, chopped 
Salt and pepper to taste
1/3 c Olive oil 
24 oz Cream cheese, softened 
3  Eggs 
1/4 c Milk 

Preheat oven to 300F
1.Combine the breadcrumbs, ground nuts, Parmesan cheese, and butter. Press into the bottom and 1 inch up the sides of a 9" springform pan. Set aside.
2.In a food processor bowl add spinach, Parmesan cheese, nut pieces, garlic, salt and pepper; process until smooth. With processor running, pour oil through food chute in a steady stream until mixture is blended and creamy.
3.Beat cream cheese at high speed of an electric mixer until light and fluffy. Add eggs, one at a time, beating well after each addition. Add milk and then spinach mixture, mixing well.
4.Pour mixture into prepared pan. Bake for about an hour or until center is just set but still slightly jiggle. Turn oven off, and let cheesecake rest in the oven with the door ajar for 1 hour. Cool on wire rack. Serve lukewarm or chilled.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 16, 2004)

wonderful ideas, kansasgirl.  I think the Cheddar Beer version would go well with a crust of crushed Cheezits (Otter, take note!).

cutting, copying, and pasting away....


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 17, 2004)

Kansasgirl, these all look delicious--healthy, no, but really tasty!  I just did a lot of copying and pasting.  Thanks!


----------



## kansasgirl (Dec 17, 2004)

I have never promised healthy with my recipes!  These are the original recipes, but many times I will cut back on butter, cream ,etc, here and there to make them more healthful. I like to post the originals though so people can 'tune' them to their own tastes!


----------



## tweedee (Dec 19, 2004)

It sounds great to me and I love quiche.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 11, 2005)

Bumping this winner for our newer members who might be interested.


----------



## Cajun Cook (Nov 2, 2007)

Bangbang said:


> I love onions,bacon,cream cheese,and cheesecake but I just hurled while thinkin about this cake.


 
No way a hurl on this one.  This is a savory cheesecake and a **** good looking one at that.  Hope you don't mind but I did a copy and paste.  Can't wait to try this one. I use to work for a jazz club in Kentucky called Coco's.  They had the most amazing bleu cheesecake and I am thinking this is along the same lines.  You didn't eat it straight, you spread it on toast points or crackers.  Thank you for the post.

Jim


----------



## buckytom (Nov 2, 2007)

good bump, cajun cook.


we need a "whatever happened to" thread.

whatever happened to kansasgirl, bang, damp, and where the heck is my big sis?


----------



## lyndalou (Nov 3, 2007)

What size pan do you use? Also, is the cooking time the same if you use the mini tins?


----------



## sage™ (Nov 6, 2007)

thanks for the bump..these sound sooo good


----------

